# My planted and dirted 10g betta tank



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's his castle...


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice I hope to turn my 10 gallon tank into something like that and your fish looks happy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely and so natural; not cluttered like mine.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty.  From what I know of NPTs, though, you may need some more plants (you need something like 75% of the substrate to have stem plants in it) to achieve a balance.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I plan on getting more plants.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Really NICE!!


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

*Update after rescape*

redirted and rescaped.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

*Added amazon sword...*

...and moved some stuff around. getting ready for a school of rasboras.


----------



## MNWILDBETTA (Aug 8, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Veoren (Sep 7, 2013)

I envy you! That's so cool! I like how the lights hit the structure and the black gravel. The cave looks so awesome. Hmm, you're giving me some good ideas here..

I think I'll use white/sand-colored gravel on mine though, if I can find some..


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow nice! I really like how you did the cave and the piece of bamboo/wood in the second pic, it gives it a nice relaxing feel to the tank.


----------

